# Indian Human Resources Professional looking out work opportunities in Australia



## inarayan (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi All,

I am an Indian Citizen having Post Graduation degree in Human Resources and work experience of over 10+years in India in Human resource function. I would like to understand the possibilities of getting HR Job opportunities in Australia in 2017 with or without getting an additional Australian HR Qualification. Could someone let me know how is the current job market for HR professionals in Australia? Are Indian Immigrants entertained by local companies for HR Jobs? How difficult it is to get into mainstream HR role in Australia without having Australian work experience / Australian Qualification for someone who already has good years of experience in HR domain? Any information on this topic is appreciated. Please help.

Regards,
Narayan Iyer


----------



## inarayan (Jan 27, 2017)

All help / information on this topic would be helpful. Would highly appreciate if senior members of the forum could give their comments. Thanks in advance.

Regards, 
Narayan Iyer


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

It's always helpful to keep a discussion thread all in one place, 2 identicle posts does frustrate people as they read it just to realise it's a duplicate poster in 2 different areas 

http://www.australiaforum.com/new-m...work-opportunities-australia.html#post1446705


----------



## inarayan (Jan 27, 2017)

Well its even more frustrating to see that the thread has over 83 views but only 2 replies. The logic for putting this under Jobs and work was because I am enquiring about Job market in Australia for Indian HR Professionals. I look forward for assistance/ comments / inputs from other senior members of the forum who are from HR field. All information on this would be a great help. Would appre

Regards,
Narayan


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

With an attitude like that it will garner more views but few responses I would think...people aren't paid to be here pal.


----------



## inarayan (Jan 27, 2017)

Buddy I don't see anything wrong with my attitude in here. I am just concerned that how come not many people have replied. Please don't mistake that as me being rude or something. I am just looking for more relevant suggestions. Thats it. I know people or not paid to write here but i hope there are a few good Samaritans in here who won't mind giving suggestions and advice based on their experiences. You were the first one among them. I am looking for few more. Peace.

Regards,
Narayan


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Roger that.


----------

